# FPS Multiplayer ...



## shankar_psn (Aug 7, 2014)

I recently got a PS3 ... not played much though ... decided to play a FPS multiplayer ...

I m confused between Battlefield 3 or 4 ... 

Else should I go for CoD Ghosts ...

Which one is good ... Not played any other multiplayer than Counter Strike ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2014)

id recommend Killzone 3 instead, its ps3 only fps and its like a  combination of BF and CoD Multiplayer
you can get it really cheap too


----------



## shankar_psn (Aug 7, 2014)

ok. do we have a lot of players playing it now ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2014)

I cant really say, i dont own a ps3, ask [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] or [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] here


----------



## shankar_psn (Aug 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I cant really say, i dont own a ps3, ask  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] here



 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] - guys plz suggest me a fps game ...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2014)

FPS with a controller, how does it works?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

A lot of people play Borderlands2 these days.
Killzone, not many, but killzone shadow fall, yes, but its ps4


----------



## shankar_psn (Aug 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> A lot of people play Borderlands2 these days.
> Killzone, not many, but killzone shadow fall, yes, but its ps4



Wat abt Battlefield 3 or 4 ... Or any CoD which has more players online ...


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4. 

Not KZ3. 

You can try Uncharted 3 too if you want.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Battlefield 4.
> 
> Not KZ3.
> 
> You can try Uncharted 3 too if you want.



Uncharted series is 3rd person shooter. But its good to practice aiming with a controller.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

i adviced for UC3 solely for its awesome MP experience...


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 11, 2014)

shankar_psn said:


> I recently got a PS3 ... not played much though ... decided to play a FPS multiplayer ...
> 
> I m confused between Battlefield 3 or 4 ...
> 
> ...



I don't know if there is any difference in the global community for BF4, separated for PSN and PC, but I know this, if you play BF4 MP in any server, any game mode, with any number of players, with a PS4 controller where others are mostly playing from a PC, you will most definitely get pawned for a colossal number of times, except you are a dual shock prodigy.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I don't know if there is any difference in the global community for BF4, separated for PSN and PC, but I know this, if you play BF4 MP in any server, any game mode, with any number of players, with a PS4 controller where others are mostly playing from a PC, you will most definitely get pawned for a colossal number of times, except you are a dual shock prodigy.



wait bf4 is a cross platform multiplayer?? :O 
if someone can confirm this im getting it!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I don't know if there is any difference in the global community for BF4, separated for PSN and PC, but I know this, if you play BF4 MP in any server, any game mode, with any number of players, with a PS4 controller where others are mostly playing from a PC, you will most definitely get pawned for a colossal number of times, *except you are a dual shock prodigy*.



wrong wrong wrong. 

mouse/kb just trump controllers hands down


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i don't know if there is any difference in the global community for bf4, separated for psn and pc, but i know this, if you play bf4 mp in any server, any game mode, with any number of players, with a ps4 controller where others are mostly playing from a pc, you will most definitely get pawned for a colossal number of times,  *unless* you are a dual shock prodigy.



fixed


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2014)

you think the best BF4/3 player on controllers can match up with the best kb/m player?? the kb/m will tear the controller a new a$$Hole and hand him his old a$$hole on a silver platter.

- - - Updated - - -

wait, did you just post that in order to correct the grammar??


----------

